# Re-sawing is a breeze



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review.
The Olsen All-Pro 1/2" 3tpi hook blade is a good one too. 
I think they all work pretty good for a while, but dull if you do much resawing. 
That's just the way it goes unless you are ready to pay for carbide tipped blades.


----------



## CharlesA

I went back and checked-I was using an Olson 3tpi hook. All I can say is that in my experience, the Wood Slicer just glides through the wood compared to the Olson (and I was using a relatively new Olson). All my blades but the Wood Slicer are Olson. Olson has a wide selection of my odd sized blades (89 1/2").


----------



## pintodeluxe

Olson has entry level blades and All-Pro blades. The All-Pro works well for resawing, but I haven't used their entry level blades. 
Anyway it sounds like you found one that works well for you. Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## CharlesA

Ah, I probably have the entry level.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review. I think re-sawing is always fun. Opening up that book match is always exciting. In my opinion, the feed speed of the work piece through the blade has a lot to do with a good re-saw technique. That's my .02, and I'm stickin to it


----------



## mnguy

Charles,

I was using a 1/2" blade of indeterminate origin on my Jet 14" saw, and having miserable results. I did have some set up issues, but switching to the Wood Slicer was an amazing change. Cuts like butter, with very little drift. All the reviews on these blades are spot-on; they are fantastic!


----------



## helluvawreck

I really do appreciate this tip. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## b2rtch

I agree with all the good things said about these blades but my experience is that these blades cut very well for a short while, in my case they dulled out very fast.
I found that out resawing 6×12 Douglas Fir beams.
These blades are made, I believe, of spring steel which get very sharp but it does not hold an edge very well.
I read a full website a while ago (just after I bougth my Grizzly) about different band saw balde materail and so on, it was very interesting

http://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/technical-documents


----------



## RogerBean

Thanks for the review. I also have a Craftsman 12" like yours, and it's my "go-to" saw for box work. My 20" Delta bandsaw sits unused unless I'm separating a box lid, or resawing something bigger than a turning square. I've been happy with my Timberwolf blades, but have wanted to try the WoodSlicers as well. So, you've added to my purchase list. Love that little saw. Does Craftsman still offer it?
Roger


----------



## b2rtch

I have since bougth a bi-metal resaw blade


----------



## Ottacat

I agree, 'resawing' is a funny term. It sounds like you're doing it over because you didn't get it right the first time. Thanks for the review on the blade.


----------



## CharlesA

Bert, you may be right about longevity-I don't know yet. Perhaps that is why they don't recommend using it for anything other than resawing. But while it is sharp, it is something . . .


----------



## ArtistryinWood

I to have used the Wood Slicer Resaw Blade from Highland, it performed very well for about ten minutes. I ordered it to cut some veneer for a friend from a 10" wide piece of Quartersawn Oak. As i said it worked very well on the first board, i sliced of some beautiful 1/16" pieces, very smooth cut and with the thin kerf was able to get a few extra pieces. The next board had a knot and after it cut through it, lost its set and would no longer track straight. Now i know a knot in Oak can be very hard, but i put my regular 1/2" Timberwolf back in and finished the board with no problems. Disappointed


----------



## Surfside

Thanks for sharing your experience. Something to consider.


----------



## Jenine

Agree, agree, agree. I have the world's cheapest bandsaw (a 14" Enco from the 90's…maybe 80's??). I bought it from another woodworker who upgraded it to include carter guides and a dust port - which are fabulous, but it didn't help the cutting action, especially when resawing.
Then I installed a Kreg Fence which was also a great help for making straight cuts. I wanted to conduct a "scientifc" test of the Olson, Diamond-Sterling and Wood Slicer. I should have done a blind test to make it more scientific (nerd alert) but I was too excited to start testing them as they arrived.
I was able to compare side by side in my underpowered, under-everything saw, and WOW, the Wood Slicer was the BEST for resawing, althought I cannot speak to its longevity yet because I have only had it for two months. 
I used the Kreg 7" resaw guide block during tests. My Enco had no problem making veneer out of hard maple that was so thin it could double for card stock (slight exaggeration, but still). The other two blades were also great, but for resawing, the Wood Slicer put them to shame. 
Ranking by drift (from least to most): Wood Slicer, Diamond-Sterling, Olson
Ranking by saw marks during resaw on 5" board (least to most): Wood Slicer, Diamond-Sterling, Olson
Ranking by ease of cut (hot knife through butter comparison): Same - WS, DS, O
I swap the Wood Slicer out for the Diamond-Sterling for ripping thick stock up to 2" and the Diamond-Sterling is wonderful for that, minimal saw marks (amazing on my cruddy machine) and great ease of cut. 
The Olson was at the bottom of the pile and I probably won't use it again until I wear out the DS.


----------

